# 2 Story up/down thermostat settings



## Ineedhelp2009 (Feb 18, 2009)

anyone


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Why are you setting your night time temp lower on the first floor. When you will be going to bed soon?

Around 6 or 7 (gives it time to cool the rooms and contents)set your upstairs to the temp you want it to be for sleeping. Don't worry about doing gradual temps.

Might want to set your downstairs stat up 2° when you go to bed.


----------



## Ineedhelp2009 (Feb 18, 2009)

beenthere said:


> Why are you setting your night time temp lower on the first floor. When you will be going to bed soon?
> 
> Around 6 or 7 (gives it time to cool the rooms and contents)set your upstairs to the temp you want it to be for sleeping. Don't worry about doing gradual temps.
> 
> Might want to set your downstairs stat up 2° when you go to bed.


sorry did not say Master is on 1st floor. Son sleeps on second floor. My wife and I have to be cool when sleeping.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Ah, bad lay out.

Still, skip the intermediate settings. On hot days it may only shut off for a litle before your setting it lower.


----------



## Ineedhelp2009 (Feb 18, 2009)

beenthere said:


> Ah, bad lay out.
> 
> Still, skip the intermediate settings. On hot days it may only shut off for a litle before your setting it lower.


whole house is layed weird. I found original plans prev owner changed alot of stuff
Yea today only 89 or 90 I got home at 7PM upstairs still 78 and down still 75 both were running nonstop since 5PM.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Make sure your air filters are clean.

Has you had them serviced recently.


----------



## Ineedhelp2009 (Feb 18, 2009)

beenthere said:


> Make sure your air filters are clean.
> 
> Has you had them serviced recently.


Have those the blue ones they say you can clean anygood? Just cleaned this weekend. 

AC serviced no, but I believe I have a problem when heat comes on with the defroster not working on the outside unit... have not called someone out yet.... that happened last cold day of yr.


----------



## Ineedhelp2009 (Feb 18, 2009)

beenthere said:


> Make sure your air filters are clean.
> 
> Has you had them serviced recently.


someone told me a few years ago always keep second floor cooler because cold air drops? 

The vents upstairs do not blow very hard at all!


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't like cleanable ones.

Cool air will fall. but no real reason to keep second floor cooler.

Set it to the temp your comfortable at.

Coil may be getting dirty and restricting air flow.


----------



## Ineedhelp2009 (Feb 18, 2009)

beenthere said:


> I don't like cleanable ones.
> 
> Cool air will fall. but no real reason to keep second floor cooler.
> 
> ...


true. Man today left up on 76 HOLD it's still 77 degrees at 8:40PM


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Low air flow can cause that.


----------



## Ineedhelp2009 (Feb 18, 2009)

beenthere said:


> Low air flow can cause that.


 .

what would you suggest? clean coils? I checked temperatures coming out of the registers 58-61 degrees.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Clean both the indoor and outdoor coils.
Should have a tech check charge.


----------



## Ineedhelp2009 (Feb 18, 2009)

beenthere said:


> Clean both the indoor and outdoor coils.
> Should have a tech check charge.


Thanks for your help!


----------

